# Best mobile ever... 90 gallon planted



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Its a bit lacking in light right now because of the heat wave but my daughter loves watching it before bed. We moved her out here because of the heat and my dinky Ac only goes so far. lol So over grown too.. sorry


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

sure a lot nicer than those fake wind up aquarium toys


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That tank is not overgrown; looks good.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Play some mozart, and the child will be well stimulated. Best thing for bed? Maybe not, but definitely good for your child's brain.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee thanks you guys, its been neglected since the baby came, (and a bit before, my husband is not good with w/cs lol)

She does love music thats for sure..  She's been having a hard time getting to sleep these past few days.. Up to midnight every day this week. u_u


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> awee thanks you guys, its been neglected since the baby came, (and a bit before, my husband is not good with w/cs lol)
> 
> She does love music thats for sure..  She's been having a hard time getting to sleep these past few days.. Up to midnight every day this week. u_u


a little alcohol will do the trick


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

omg no! lol...


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> omg no! lol...


Why don't you want to share?? LOL


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

im sure a little alcohol won't be bad...well I turned out alright...
Apparently I was given a tbs of brandy every Saturday Family Dinner night since I was 8months until I was 2.


----------

